# Pool zu Teich machen



## engel68 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo, zusammen,

auf meiner Web-Suche nach Ratschlägen bin ich auf das Forum hier gestossen und hab auch schon reichlich gestöbert. Viele Denkansätze kommen da zusammen, aber als Newbie steht man trotzdem vor verschlossenen Toren...

Mal zu den Fakten: Der Vorbesitzer unsres Grundstücks hatte sich vor nun etwa 10 Jahren einen 5x5 Rundpool in seinen Garten setzen lassen. Der Folienpool ist gemäß 'warum kleckern, wenn man klotzen kann', in ein frosttiefes Rundherum-Betonfundament gesetzt worden, mit erdniveauhohem Anschluß, so das es gesamt 7x7 Meter Beton fasst. Was davon nicht Pool ist, dient als Untergrund der umgebenden Holzdielen.

Wir nutzen den Pool nicht. Eigentlich sollte er weg. Der Mehrwege-Sandfilter funktioniert und die Folie ist dicht. Seit 2 Jahren stand nur Regenwasser drin, das jetzt raus sollte. Im Herbst hab ich nen großen Igel vor dem Ertrinken gerettet, das zeigte mir, daß da was getan werden muß mit dem Ding. 

Jetzt sollte es also ans Werk gehen. Aber was war das? Da schwamm was im Pool. __ Molche noch und nöcher. Überfordert wie man so ist, wenn man all die niedlichen Babys sieht, erst mal beim NABU um Hilfe gebeten. Profis kamen gucken, konnten aber die Tiere nicht mitnehmen (Umsetzen darf man nicht, gibt da nen neuen eingeschleppten Pilzbefall, der alle Amphibien tötet und testen dauert Monate). Deren Schätzung nach waren es gut 500, von denen die Luftatmer jetzt zwischendurch immer mal nebenan in die Sträucher gesetzt werden, während die andren weiter planschen dürfen.

Nun, das hat uns zu dem Gedanken gebracht, ob wir nicht aus dem Pool einen Teich machen können. Wenns geht, dann recht natürlich, also ohne Pumpe, Filter und so was. Nur für Pflanzen, Molche, __ Frösche etc. Fische sind keine geplant (aber wer weiß, wenn man einmal mit was anfängt...).

Das Holzdeck rundrum kann man wegnehmen, dann liegt der Poolrand etwa 2 cm über dem Betonboden. Gefüllt werden kann der Pool über Regenwasserzuleitung (wenn's denn mal regnet), sonst halt Leitungswasser. Der Pool liegt mit der Terasse leicht erhöht im Garten, aber das Erdreich drum rum soll noch aufgeschüttet werden, um alles auf ein Niveau zu bringen.

Die Folie würde ich gerne drin lassen, da das Wasser laut NABU bereits voller Leben steckt und ich es nicht wegschütten wollen würde. Leider hat sich am Grund recht viel Dreck (Schlam? Matsch? Sediment?) abgesetzt. Algenbefall ist keiner drin. Kann man das drin lassen (müsste ich eigentlich, wegen der Molche, die sich drin verstecken), um schon mal einen Bodensatz zu haben, in dem sich was festwurzeln kann, oder kann da drin gar nix wurzeln und es muß alles raus?

Ich frage mich auch, ob das eingedenk der originalen Folie problemlos machbar ist, das Becken langsam bis zum Rand zu fluten und Pflanzen mittels Ufermatten oder durchlöcherten Balkonkästen vom Rand aus ein zu hängen, sowie einige Töpfe auf den Grund zu stellen für die tieferen Pflanzen. Den Poolrand würde ich später irgendwie kaschieren...

Hat irgendwer ein paar Tips, was man aus dem Ding so zaubern könnte und vor allem wie?

Hier mal ein 2 Jahre altes Bild:


Eure Bine,


----------



## Marco (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zu Teich machen*

Hi Bine

Machen läßt sich da bestimmt einiges, z.b. mit Ufermatten welche #Pflanztaschen haben.
Ich selbst aber würde (kommt natürlich auch aufs finanzielle Budget an), alles raus, in anderen Becken zwischenlagern, großzügig eine Erhöhung in natürlicher aussehender Form um das Becken herum schaffen, um somit einen schönen Uferbereich zu bekommen. Dann natürlich mit neuer Teichfolie alles auskleiden, oder einen spezialisten fragen ob man die Poolfolie mit neuer Folie verbinden kann.
Aber auch so kann man mit Pflanzkästen oder selbstgebauten Pflanzenschwimminseln einiges schaffen.


----------



## danyvet (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zu Teich machen*

Hallo Bine,

vielleicht ist das praktisch so überhaupt nicht lösbar, aber wenn du das Wasser nicht weggeben willst, weil schon so tolles leben, sprich Mikroorganismen drin sind (die kommen zwar bei einer Neubefüllung eh schnell wieder von selbst, aber ich verstehs, ich hätt auch ein Problem damit  ), vielleicht könnte man ja die Teichfolie in das befüllte Pool hieven und unter Wasser ausbreiten und reinlegen. Ist zwar sicher schwerer, aber wenn man sie im zusammengefalteten Zustand so reinlegt, dass man schon vorher ausgerechnet hat, wie man sie ausrollt, dann sollte das eigentlich funktionieren. Denk ich zumindest 
Dann kannst du auch im Nachhinein Substrat (also Sand, Lehm, Kies, was auch immer) reinschütten. Die größeren Tiere (__ Molche, Libellenlarven, etc) würd ich auch vorsichtig rauskeschern und in eine Mörtelwann zwischensiedeln, die du ja auch mit dem Wasser aus dem Pool füllen kannst, damit sie keine Anpassungsprobleme haben. Aber da muss man vorsichtig sein, dass die Zwischenlagerung nicht zu lange dauert, dass das Wasser nicht kippt. Also am besten schon mal ein paar Pflanzen da auch hinein. Andererseits ist das Poolwasser ja auch kein Problem gewesen und da sind ja bisher auch keine Sauerstoff produzierenden Pflanzen drin gewesen.
Wenn du verschiedene Ebenen haben willst, müsstest du natürlich dann umso mehr große Steine oder Steinplatten rein tun.
Insgesamt stell ich mir das Projekt eher schwierig vor, aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Pool zu Teich machen*

Servus Bine

Herzlich Willkommen

Zuerstmal finde ich es wunderbar, daß Ihr den Molchen ein überleben ermöglicht 

Sie werden es sicher Danken, in dem sie Euren "Neuen Teich" zukünftig besiedeln werden 

Ihr solltet einmal schnellstens eine "Ausstiegshilfe" anbringen ... das kann ein Brett auf den Poolrand und die andere Seite im Wasser schwimmend sein ... oder ein Bierkisten(kasten)stapel (natürlich ohne Flaschen) sein, oben auf ein schwerer Stein zum Uferrand gelegt ... oder, oder ... laßt Eure Kreativität spielen 

Nun zum Umbau zum Teich ...

Zuallererst würde ich mir Teichvließ besorgen ... ein 500er .... das mal auf die Schwimmbadfolie ... da kann dann bei normaler Vorsicht nix mehr schief gehen .... 

Würde mir dazu aber einen Badetag aussuchen ... 

Jetzt könnt Ihr ans gestalten der Unterwasserlandschaft gehen ... verschiedene Höhenstufen einbauen mit Kies, Bierkisten (mit Steinen weggetarnt), Sand, Steine ... alles was Euch zu Verfügung steht ....

Natürlich könntet Ihr auch, wie Marco schon angemerkt, alles rausreißen und Vließ & Teichfolie dann ins Loch machen ....


----------

